# Orlando Magic vs. Cleveland Cavaliers Game Thread



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

The Cleveland Cavaliers hope to have LeBron James back in the lineup Tuesday when they visit the Orlando Magic at the TD Waterhouse Centre. 

James, the Cavaliers' star second-year forward, has missed the past two games with a sprained left ankle suffered against Memphis on Wednesday. 

Cleveland went 1-1 in the two contests, losing at New York on Friday, 99-96, and winning at Milwaukee on Sunday, 104-87. 

Drew Gooden scored a career-high 33 points and Zydrunas Ilgauskas added 28 and 18 rebounds for the Cavaliers in the game against Milwaukee. 

The Magic rallied from a 12-point deficit in the final five minutes and took two brief leads late before falling at lowly Atlanta on Monday, 80-79. 

Grant Hill, who scored 19 points, had a good look at a game-winning jumper for Orlando but the shot hit the rim, the backboard and the rim again before falling away. 

Steve Francis scored 24 points but made just 7-of-19 shots for the Magic, who shot just 38 percent (30-of-79). 

The teams are meeting for the first time this season. Cleveland went 2-1 against Orlando last season. 

LINK


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

Gooden makes his return to Orlando. I'm looking for Drew to come out playing like he has something to prove. He may try to do too much, which would definitely help the Magic. Too bad Varejao is out tonight, I'd like to see him play a little more. He's so fun to watch, makes me really wish we had kept him.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

Gooden puts up 9 and 5 in the first quarter for Cleveland. He looked really good out there.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

Christie hit a tough 3-pointer with just under 15 seconds to go in the half to put the Magic up 2, but McInnis answered with a 3 of his own on the other end to put the Cavs up 1 at the half. 

Francis has 2 awesome over the head passes to Howard for dunks in the first half. Hill and Howard both got in foul trouble which limited their minutes. Howard went the entire half without grabbing a single rebound. Hedo already has 12, which is always a good sign for the Magic.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

Offensive Rebounds:

Cleveland- 17
Orlando 3

Cavaliers up 1, Magic just aren't shutting down Cleveland's role players. Traylor, Ilgauskas, Snow, McInnis, Gooden have all stepped up at some point tonight. 

Steve-O and Hill are carrying the team on offense.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

Hill misses two clutch free throws!  

Magic go back and play great defense, force a miss. Francis comes down the other end and gets fouled by Ilgauskas, makes both free throws. Magic up 3 with 50 seconds to go. Can't let this one go, that'd just be awful.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

A 3-point play by LeBron, 3 free throws by Francis and a Snow miss means we're back to a 3 point Magic lead with 15 seconds to go, Cleveland ball.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

NO! McInnis hits a 3 at the buzzer to send it to OT! :upset: 

I think it was too late, won't count. Magic will win.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jun 15, 2003)

It doesn't count. Magic WIN! That makes up for the crap last night.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

It's official, Magic win!

:bbanana: :wbanana: :bbanana: :wbanana: :bbanana: :wbanana: :bbanana: :wbanana: :bbanana: :wbanana: :bbanana: :wbanana:


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Captain Obvious</b>!
> It doesn't count. Magic WIN! That makes up for the crap last night.


AND the Wizards lose their third in a row, meaning the Magic are back to within a game and a half of them for 2nd place in the Southeast division.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

Whew, doesn't get much closer than that.


----------



## jvanbusk (Jun 9, 2002)

Thanks Orlando.

Signed,
Detroit Pistons fan.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

Boxscore 

25 points and 13 assists for Francis, and of course 7 TO's because it was a good game. Francis missed two 3's at the end of the first and 2nd quarter (both were wild shots that he only took because the quarter was almost over) and still was 10-14 from the floor. He played a terrific game in my opinion. 

21, 6 and 4 for Hill.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>jvanbusk</b>!
> Thanks Orlando.
> 
> Signed,
> Detroit Pistons fan.


Thanks Detroit (for beating Washington)

Signed,
Orlando Magic fan.


----------



## adarsh1 (May 28, 2003)

good win for you guys...damn what aterrible day to be a wizards fan...add on to it umd loses to clemson


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

That game was crap. It was our's the whole way and we deserved it. We banged the boards and wanted it more. Just missed foul shots down the stretch and Francis got the home court call with the CHARGE against Eric Snow in the last position.

That was the cavs game. I still feel confident knowing that we are pretty beat up club and we still should won on the road. And thats against the 4th/5th seed in the east.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>LBJ to LJ for 3</b>!
> That game was crap. It was our's the whole way and we deserved it. We banged the boards and wanted it more. Just missed foul shots down the stretch and Francis got the home court call with the CHARGE against Eric Snow in the last position.
> 
> That was the cavs game. I still feel confident knowing that we are pretty beat up club and we still should won on the road. And thats against the 4th/5th seed in the east.


Cavs played a great game tonight. It wasn't just LeBron tonight either, it was a number of role players stepping it up. Tractor Traylor was huge for Cleveland tonight, he really is the reason they were in position to pull this one out late. 

Snow was clearly moving on that block late in the game, by the way.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

*Assists: *
Steve Francis- 13
Orlando Magic as a team last night- 9


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jun 15, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>LBJ to LJ for 3</b>!
> That game was crap. It was our's the whole way and we deserved it. We banged the boards and wanted it more. Just missed foul shots down the stretch and Francis got the home court call with the CHARGE against Eric Snow in the last position.
> 
> That was the cavs game. I still feel confident knowing that we are pretty beat up club and we still should won on the road. And thats against the 4th/5th seed in the east.


Remember that was the Magic's fourth game in five days. It was a good, hard-fought game. I'll admit I thought the Cavs were going to win because they seemed to be playing better and harder, but sometimes the shots just don't fall at the end. That's what happened to the Cavs.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

Magic now have two days off and then back to back road games against Boston and Cleveland.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>LBJ to LJ for 3</b>!
> That game was crap. It was our's the whole way and we deserved it. We banged the boards and wanted it more. Just missed foul shots down the stretch and Francis got the home court call with the CHARGE against Eric Snow in the last position.
> 
> That was the cavs game. I still feel confident knowing that we are pretty beat up club and we still should won on the road. And thats against the 4th/5th seed in the east.


:boohoo:


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

Francis again - 7 turnovers

Francis turnovers = Francis aggressive = Magic win


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>JNice</b>!
> Francis again - 7 turnovers
> 
> Francis turnovers = Francis aggressive = Magic win


Just add this game to that list of games I made a couple days ago where Francis put up big stats, turned the ball over at least 5 times, and the Magic won.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jun 15, 2003)

Francis had a great game. I love when he plays like he did tonight. He was attacking the hoop relentlessly. It looks like Johnny did a good bit of coaching because both Francis and Hedo were driving a lot more than they usually do. It definitely paid off.


----------



## Babir (Jan 10, 2005)

> It looks like Johnny did a good bit of coaching


    

He should do better COACHING job on team rebounding, Steve is the best rebounding PG, Doug and Hill rebound the ball well, Howard has huge potential, centers are ok (Battie, Cato), but we still giving away to many offensive boards...


----------



## Idunkonyou (Feb 23, 2003)

Davis should be fired. This team should at least have 30 wins already. IMO the Magic have underachieved thus far, but then again Davis = a less cheerleader Doc. We will underachieve until Davis is removed and a real coach is brought in. We already let The Zar get away. We let Karl go to the Nuggets. Any one care to know what those two teams records are since they took over?


----------



## whizKIDD (Dec 23, 2004)

*What a WIN*

Hi Guys! 

It was a great Win last night. 

Steve-O was unbelievable. He played very hard. More moves to the basket, great dishes - especially to dwight which had a solid night. Next to Steve-O Grant was on fire. Also I like Tony as our Starting C.

With Cato hurt and not playin well the last couple of games - i like our Froncourt of Howard and Battie. 

I heard the game at league Audio Pass. Steve-O showed again that he is very clutch.

Now we have two Days rest before we have two important games against the celtics and the cavs again. 

Maybe JD should get an extension it`s look like the chemistry with the team is great and if he can stop his "bad" changes/decisions he will be a good coach.

Thx a lot Steve-O for this victory.

Have a great Day

Bye Whizzy


----------



## Babir (Jan 10, 2005)

> Davis should be fired. This team should at least have 30 wins already. IMO the Magic have underachieved thus far, but then again Davis = a less cheerleader Doc. We will underachieve until Davis is removed and a real coach is brought in. We already let The Zar get away. We let Karl go to the Nuggets. Any one care to know what those two teams records are since they took over?


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------

